# Wider bottom bracket bearing does it help, any draw backs?



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I am changing my Octilink to SQ T bottom bracket to go with some 200 mm Cranks I am ordering, my feet ride on the edges of the pedals because my wide stance.

Will a wider bottom bracket bearing help like 122mm or 118 and how wide can I go on a 73mm bearing and what about wider pedals? are there draws backs to a wider bearing? 

Thanks for help.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Will you be able to get a square tapered bottom bracket long enough to get into the cranks if you go wider? 
OR if you get the 100mm fatbike BB, I don't think it will have proper support hangin' out of the frame on both ends.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Specialized Bicycle Components

Easier answer for you. Other brands are available.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help those look like they will work good, what width bottom bracket should I go with ? I am ordering the cranks and bottom bracket from the same place to get free shipping and do not want to order the wrong stuff.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> Will you be able to get a square tapered bottom bracket long enough to get into the cranks if you go wider?
> OR if you get the 100mm fatbike BB, I don't think it will have proper support hangin' out of the frame on both ends.


 I don't know because I am stupid about this, I love that Gamera movie you posted!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

You have to get a bottom bracket to fit the frame. Measure the frame or look it up on line. The width of the bottom bracket shell is the main factor here.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, can I use a little wider bottom bracket than stock to space the pedals out a touch?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

No. Tootalluk is right. The bottom bracket has to fit the frame. 
What happens if you try riding clipless so your feet stay on the pedals? 
I know if I tried to use those pedal extenders I'd tear the threads out of the cranks.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

As others have said, you need to get a BB that fits the shell of your frame. Likely 73mm width. As for the spindle length, you may have some leeway on that but you should still get what the cranks you're getting specifiy or you'll likely have shifting issues and a screwed up chainline if the chainrings don't end where they are designed to end up.

If you want to widen your stance more than your cranks allow, look at pedal spindle mods or spacers.

Pedal Extenders Bicycle Pedal Extenders Bike Fit 9 16 Extenders 27 5 Long New | eBay


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

If you upgrde to an external bottom bracket crank, they are usually slightly wider than an internal bearing BB. I'd stay away from square taper at your size.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

hold up... 118 or 122 are spindle lengths. They do not have any effect on bearing width; the bearings are in the same place, there is just more spindle hanging out the ends. 

Typically the different lengths are used for chainline, but back in the day when ST BBs came in a zillion lengths, there was some personal preference involved with the caveat that not just any length would shift well and you had to have some skill adjusting front shifting, which seems not to be a requirement to work at a bike shop these days. 
Pedal extenders are probably a better bet.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

But I like Turtles says he would tear that setup up with the extensions, I want to run 200mm cranks and give them a try. Somebody on this site posted a place that sells them for 128 so it is worth a try but you need to use ST BB bracket.

I have a wide stance and need a 1/2 on each side so my feet ride correctly on the pedals.

I only need a few gears so being able to have a wide range of shifting is not important to me.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

If you truly need your feet that far apart, maybe it's time to look into a custom frame with an 83 or 100mm shell and 150 or 170mm rear spacing?

Try out a fat bike. Phil Wood makes a SQ BB for a 100mm shell.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

That stuff cost alot of money, I like my RH frame, I also liked my Trek 4300 Frame. I do not want to have more than 2 grand in a bicycle. This one when I am done with it will be about 2 grand.

A custom frame is like 2 by itself.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Firstly, NTrr hasn't tried the extenders, so he was guessing. I'd guess that a fairly large thread with a fairly large pitch would likely be OK.
Secondly - you'll catch your crank ends A LOT putting 200mm cranks on a normal bike. The bottom bracket is designed to be a certain height and you'll have longer cranks to bash on rocks. I'm not saying don't try it, but be ready for pedal strikes galore.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pedal extensions. Find them on Evilbay.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

True... I was speculating. I do have to take care in what I build. I break lesser parts.

Fat frames are not so custom any more. In fact, 9Zero7 has frames on sale. 
FatBikes.com 9:ZERO:7 Aluminum lightweight snow bike frame


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> Firstly, NTrr hasn't tried the extenders, so he was guessing. I'd guess that a fairly large thread with a fairly large pitch would likely be OK.
> Secondly - you'll catch your crank ends A LOT putting 200mm cranks on a normal bike. The bottom bracket is designed to be a certain height and you'll have longer cranks to bash on rocks. I'm not saying don't try it, but be ready for pedal strikes galore.


 It's a 26 with 29 wheels on it so it is already a 1 and a 1/2 inches taller so strikes will not be a problem. It will actually lower my ride height which is great.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I could see my self spending 4 or 5 for a custom frame but no more.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im going to say what you need is wider pedals then work on your foot position. I had LBS/other big riders put me on extensions last season.... wrong answer. correct cockpit fit (seat height etc) and wider pedals. Then got myself trained to have my feet correctly positioned on the pedals. Helped on many levels with my riding including not getting my pedal/feet hitting crap close to trail edge.

IMO wider pedals, messing with crank width will screw up chain line and shifting. Then teach urself to ride with your ankles/feet just a bit away from rubbing on the crank arm. If the edge of your shoes (near ankles) isnt leaving rub marks on the crank arms after riding, your doing it wrong


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

I too have a "wide stance", pedal extenders and big platform pedals are the way to go IMO. I've got pedal extenders on all my bikes. There are three different manufacturers in two different sizes, you can get them plain metal, chromed, or titanium. They are heavy, but they make a huge difference for me. IIRC, I've seen them as cheap as $20, and of course the titanium ones are rather pricey.

Downsides? Pedal strike on turns and of course, you are a little wider across there now. This summer I found myself riding on a mountain bike trail that was like a miniature version of a sunken road. It had been beaten into the earth close to a foot lower than the terrain around it, and was close to overgrown with brush and blackberry vines. It would've been a tight fit anyway, but it was quite cozy with my wide platforms sticking out even further with the pedal extenders. 

Despite my liking to really zoom through turns, I've learned to not pedal through turns that have me on a lean like a motorcyclist, because otherwise I'll get pedal strike.

All worth it to actually have my feet mostly on the pedals instead of just barely on the edge of the pedal.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

T Thanks


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sounds like these guys have it pretty well covered but one thing I didn't see specifically was that if you just willy nilly jump to a wider BB spindle you are messing with the chain line All About Bicycle Chainline

the pedal spindle extenders are the way to get the wider Q factor (distance from out side of one crankarm to the other)






I know in the road world that speed play pedals have several varying widths of pedal spinal (both narrower and a good bit wider)... but for MTB I don't think there is much int he way of options outside of those pedal extenders and the side to side locating play you get on the clipless cleats


----------

